

Vim Cheat Sheet Kickstarter - zds
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxcantor/beautiful-vim-cheat-sheet-poster?ref=category

======
hello_asdf
That sounds pretty interesting. The video was rather funny too. I'd throw in
some money, but after a failed start up adventure I'm rather broke at the
moment so my "good job" will have to suffice.

